# big bear 400



## BRODY26 (Apr 22, 2009)

? do ya'll think a big bear will turn 28 zillas with a 1mm over wiseco 10.25 piston and jet kit?28x10 and 28x12


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You have a couple of answers to this in the tire section. We need more info on the bike.


----------



## grizzlyadams (Dec 18, 2008)

I should be o.k. there geared pretty low, might have to throw a clutch kit at it.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

^^agree^^


----------

